# LGB Parts Where Can I Get Them?



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Where can I get replacement parts for a 20140 locomotive? And a replacement bell for a Porter tank engine? Silvergate has closed, and I don't know who carries all the bits and pieces...
SandyR


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Try Train-Li-USA, Sandy.

Axel can get most LGB parts.


----------



## tomplatten (Sep 12, 2008)

I used to get my parts from massoth but I can't get them to respond to my e-mails!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Contact Jeff Schultze at BridgeMasters. Jeff bought up all of the leftovers from the LGB San Diego facility.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

If the locos are part of the current Marklin/LGB lineup, or if it was made in the last five years, you can order directly from Marklin--service is excellent. Otherwise, Axel should definitely be able to get the parts you need. 
Massoth also stocks quite a few wear parts like lights, sliders etc. In fact I just received some parts (new voltage reg's) from them yesterday. Tom, if you've been emailing them in the last day or so and haven't heard back it's probably because Klaus is really busy doing the DCC seminars. 

Keith


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Shortly after the 2009 SEGRS I spoke to Axel and he informed me that he had procured the North America region spare parts business for LGB. I believe he has incorporated this into the Train-Li web site. 

Bob C.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 04 Jun 2010 10:42 AM 
Contact Jeff Schultze at BridgeMasters. Jeff bought up all of the leftovers from the LGB San Diego facility.










They don't return phone calls either.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

LGB 20140 is the little Orenstein & Koppel Feldbahn Loco. They were not made for a very long time. What parts do you need? 
We have a Black Market for everyting over here. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! The little O&K loco (20140) overheated at a show last year, and I do mean OVERHEATED. I could not touch the metal cover plate for a good 45 minutes. The loco had run on a starter set circle for about three hours, with a light load. There was something black oozing from the cover plate by the left rear driver. It was not grease; it stuck to my fingernail and I could not wipe it off.
Upon further examination, I noticed that the back of that driver was heavily marked by the carbon brush that rides on it. 
The next day, I ran it briefly on my own starter set circle, and it ran fine. I then added my other O&K loco (21140) across the circle from it, and ran them both. They both sounded the same, but the 20140 ran a bit slower.
I have no idea why it overheated so badly, and I haven't taken it apart to look at its insides. Only thing I can think of is that maybe that one brush is pressing too hard on the left rear driver?
And, of course, I have no idea of what else might need to be replaced, or of what's wrong...
The Porter was a gift from a friend, and it had had a hard life, losing its bell in the process. I'd like to get a new bell for it...
Again, folks, thank you so much for the prompt and informative replies; now I've got leads, and some homework to do for my little 'Tiptoe'.
SandyR


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

https://www.train-li-usa.com/store/index.php


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i can tell you, youll not find them from train li or jeff- 

guess how i know? 


not the FRR or the Chloe /Olomano 


 if you love the small FRR locos the way i do- 

you might consider buying a FRR diesel-they too are hard to find but not impossible 
swap the wheels and rods, etc-they have the same chassis and motor assembly 

i have heard that these FRR locos need a light touch and light running- 
i have run mine with only 1-2 FRR size cars for 20-30 minutes and have had a rather warm motor (for an LGB loco) 

i guess the motors just get hotter as they run regardless of load-cant think of an easy heat sink


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Good luck with that.....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Have you tried Train world ? I beleive they still have a repair dept.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Go with Massoth. Call them forget about the e-mails. Later RJD


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

I got my little FRR steamer (20140) out and ran her again, on the starter set circle on my Patio Table RR. Before I did that, I checked the cover plate by the left rear driver. There was still some of the black stuff that had leaked out there. Scraped some off onto my finger and examined it. It was your classic 'black greasy stuff' like what you find on your track after a long running session. And there was a bit of fiber mixed in...could be some of the dog's undercoat! Now THAT would cause the mechanism to bind, would it not? Maybe I should take the little loco apart after all, and maybe it needs nothing more than a good cleaning!!! What do you folks think?? 
SandyR


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to start some were! 
Sean


----------

